# Spraying on a budget



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

On a somewhat tight budget and trying to figure out if I should go hose end or backpack.

8.5ksqft front lawn
8.5ksqft back lawn

Will be the first (spring) I'm doing my own liquids spraying (always used granules) and trying to plan out what to get.

Ideas or suggestions as I can't drop $300 on a push sprayer right now.

Just don't know if I should use a backpack and fill up way too many times, drag a super long heavy *** hose around or stick to granules for now.

Appreciate any thoughts... what would you do?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Stick with granular, when your able to build one then spray because your going to get tired of walking with it and filling it up. Imo


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I agree, that's a lot to backpack spray.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

If you want to dabble with the backpack sprayer approach, you might check out the harbor freight unit. I bought one just to try, 29 bucks (and on sale/with a coupon I think they have been as low as $20).My expectations were exceedingly low, but honestly it has worked pretty well. From the help of others on this forum I also learned that it will accept the high quality Tee jet nozzles as well so I swapped it in.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> because your going to get tired of walking with it and filling it up. Imo


I have a much much smaller lawn than you, only 2500 ft.², and even on my small plot, granular is still easier. I use the backpack for things I can't apply in granular form.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TampaBayFL said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > because your going to get tired of walking with it and filling it up. Imo
> ...


If you ever get a bigger yard you will realize chemicals are more cost effective. The op has 17k and let me tell you he/she WILL get tired of that within one season.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

yeah, I can see that from looking at folks with larger yards here, having a nice spray rig seems to be the go to device✔

In my tiny yard, it would probably take me longer to push that thing around since I would always be turning, LOL


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I have 24k of turf that I spray now regularly. I use a 4 gallon battery backpack because I got in on a good deal on amazon.

Does it get taking used to yes, is it difficult not really..

I usually am able to spray 6k with 1 tank. This is all foliar stuff. It's on the lower side but seems to be working okay.

2 things that made my life easy

1. Got multiple 4 or 5 gallon buckets to premix product and just pour everytime. I have 5 gallon ones and have marked them at 4 gallons. It gives you space to mix with a paint mixing attachment on a cordless drill.

2. Find a place which is high enough to keep your sprayer so that you are comfortable when putting it on your shoulder. That has saved my back a lot.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would stick with granular for now until you can save to get yourself a decent sprayer that you push or pull. If you want to go quasi foliar you could just apply Urea or Ammonium Sulfate with a spreader and then make sure you water it in but you would just need to apply it more often and in smaller doses then you would with a slow release fertilizer. Just something to contemplate is all.

Spraying that much square footage with a backpack sprayer would get old real fast for most people, if you can do it, more power to you! The more enjoyable you can make the experience the more likely you are going to want to do it. I had a 4 gallon pump backpack sprayer and I would dread having to spray my lawn (I only have 8K) in the heat and humidity so I upgraded to an Earthway S15 push sprayer which made it a little bit easier but I was still sweating my a$$ off. I finally made a Franken Sprayer-Mate and I actually enjoy spraying the lawn now as it has simplified everything I do.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@eqttrdr I started spray apps this year. You need a LOT of carrier for sufficient application... in fact for my roughly 16k of turf I use 20-25 gallons of water. Because of this I have a 25 gallon sprayer on my lawn tractor. Like others have said, with a backpack sprayer you're limited to the amount of carrier, plus (and frankly) it just won't be enjoyable for your amount of space.

EDIT: I'll add that I also apply granular fert/pre-m as well. It's not one or the other it's both. They both have their benefits due to uptake mechanisms and specific chemical applications.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I spray 10k with a 4 gallon backpack. It takes me ~45 minutes to do one application on the whole lawn from start of prep to done cleaning the sprayer. I use one tank for the front and one for the back for each application. I typically do 1-3 applications per week and it is manageable. Switching to liquid fertilizer has let me fine tune the amount of Nitrogen on a weekly basis, but you definitely want a battery powered sprayer. For 17k, you would be looking at 4 fills per spray application with a backpack, but with a pull sprayer you could get it done in one fill.

I would say that unless you are planning on running growth regulator or a full liquid fertilizer program I would stick with granular. If you want to start using Primo or other PGRs, then you will be applying every 2-3 weeks for the entire growing season. At that point, you would be fine with a backpack. If you want to add in humates, kelp, and liquid Nitrogen, you should consider a multi-tip boom sprayer with a 10+ gallon capacity, but could still do it with a backpack.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I got 20k and have a stand on mower so i cant use a pull behind sprayer. I might see if its possible to mount a tank on the front of the mower and basically create a stand-on sprayer. I'm not very mechanical though so we'll see lol


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Not really on a budget, but the spreader mate is very popular if you have a compatible spreader: https://gregsonclark.com/collections/spreader-mate. If you need to buy a spreader also, then it definitely doesn't qualify as budget.


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Have the Echo RB60 spreader but trying to figure out how to apply any biostims or even premergents as I don't know of any recommended granule that contains Prodamine and Dithiopyr

T


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> I agree, that's a lot to backpack spray.


So you'd recommend to use a hose end sprayer on that size?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

bernstem said:


> Not really on a budget, but the spreader mate is very popular if you have a compatible spreader: https://gregsonclark.com/collections/spreader-mate. If you need to buy a spreader also, then it definitely doesn't qualify as budget.


One of my considerations when I bought my gear was that I needed/wanted a big spreader and the spray rig. It's a big pill to swallow all at once but honestly my sprayer is the 2nd most important piece of equipment in my fleet right behind the mower. I run PGR, some liquid fert, N-Ext products and then my weed/disease control all through that rig. And it has paid for itself in what it allows me to do without calling in a pro applicator.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

eqttrdr said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, that's a lot to backpack spray.
> ...


You cannot use a hose-end for many contact herbicides and/or growth regulators. I wouldn't even recommend it for pre-em if you are not well practiced with one.

Push sprayer would be the way to go for 16k+, with a powered backpack being a distant 2nd.


----------



## eqttrdr (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks all .. much appreciated


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Push or tow sprayer all the way!


----------

